# Let's see those strong dun-factored horses



## OldStageMinis (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey everyone-let's see those great dun-factored horse photos out there!

I'll have Tami at Oak Park Miniatures post my grullo stallion-Dusty Lane Vegas Bet A Buck-since I can't post from this computer---


----------



## Tami (Jun 14, 2007)

Here you go. And those are bars on each side of his neck near his throatlatch.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!! He is VERY nice! i love the barring. I look forward to seeing this post!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2007)

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*
2005 Grey Grullo Stallion -- AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Halter Honor Roll













*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold*
1999 Palomino Dun -or- Silver Bay Dun -- Multi Grand Champion Halter / Driving













*Double A Ranch's Cinco-Sundance*
1999 Bay Dun Pony Gelding


----------



## HJF (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is our B stallion, Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q. He's a Reserve Nat. Champion and multi top tens. Is showing country pleasure too. He's got a real wide dorsal stripe and we get so many compliments on his color..
















Forgot to add...

Ten Ls Spirits Rowdy Cowboy TINY yearling. He's 25". I thought he would loose his stripe with age, but he's now getting really dark shoulders (has been clipped about 4-5 times now this yr.) too...you can't tell in this picture, but I just clipped him the other day for a show this weekend and he's getting darker and darker...he's also overweight still but I guess it's kind of hard keeping him just right with his size..



:


----------



## sfmini (Jun 14, 2007)

This is Curly Bob, aka SF Peppys Dun It Right on the day he came back home after I bought him back from Tami. Judy had no clue he was coming home until Larry C. took him off the trailer. As you can tell, she reallly loves this boy and he is home forever.






And doing his new job as a driving horse. Sure seems to like it.


----------



## minimule (Jun 14, 2007)

My stallion is a grulla






He has sired 2 grulla pinto colts

Three






Austin (not a very good picture of him)






A red dun colt, Spitfire






and a grulla ? appy filly, Sara. She has a dark line back, shoulder barring, ear tips and primitive markings on her legs. Hard to see here because she's moving!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 14, 2007)

*Wow gorgeous horses everyone!!!Really like Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q. Wheres Jinx?...hint hint *


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 14, 2007)

My yearling filly, Oatmeal Acres Star Saphire ( Sophie ) is possibly a bay dun . Although she also has the background for buckskin. Which ever color , I love her dearly .



:











Here is the only little bit of dorsal stripe that she has.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 14, 2007)

What a great thread! I had no idea how much I'd like these guys, but they're awesome! :aktion033: The barring is SO unusual and the variety in color is outstanding!

They all are beautiful, but if I had to pick one to take home it would be Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q!



: Of course he'd need to be shrunk to under 30" to fit our program. :bgrin


----------



## hrselady (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's my blue eyed dun mare..






her with the herd






Yea we boarded a horse for a friend for two days and poor candy lost her tail... he didn't bother anyone else but her's... all in one night.


----------



## HJF (Jun 14, 2007)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> What a great thread! I had no idea how much I'd like these guys, but they're awesome! :aktion033: The barring is SO unusual and the variety in color is outstanding!
> 
> They all are beautiful, but if I had to pick one to take home it would be Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q!
> 
> ...


Thanks :bgrin And thanks One Ritz C Kid Too





Q's at a show right now (came home as it's just right up the road...), and it's his first as a Sr. stallion so hopefully he does well...and he was not supposed to be that tall lol. His sire is LK Buck The System who is only 30.5" I believe. He was shown in the smallest weanling class and then had a growth spurt his yearling year



:


----------



## Rachel (Jun 14, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: I've found a new love in Bet A Buck!!! Oh those ears...that muzzle...that expression... If he doesn't look like his daddy WOW!!!



:


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2007)

hrselady said:


> Here's my blue eyed dun mare..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH!!!!!!! What a NEAT mare!!! I love her



:



:



:


----------



## NMMack (Jun 15, 2007)

:



: LOVE your Vegas' Son Julie!!!



:



:

We have several of his offspring with heavy dun factoring too:

Little Maiden:






Dusty: (Dusty Lane Vegas Robber Baron)






and our newest addition, who is going to look just like his Momma and Uncle:






I just LOVE the Duns - and am tickled pink that our new baby, Monte, is going to follow suit!



:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## MBennettp (Jun 15, 2007)

Joe has a dorsal stripe and faint barring on shoulders and legs.


----------



## Tami (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's my red dun mare, Huffs Samoa. She has decent dun factor. The other 2 are grulla's but can't really see leg bars at all. We tried breeding Samoa to Julie's stallion but she didn't settle. Darn. I have 2 other mares that hopefully did settle to him. She had a fresh clip here but she does have strong leg bars.

Samoa






Sierra, not a good photo of her. Half sister to Samoa






Molly, this was taken early spring and she had not shed yet. My rescue girl.


----------



## OldStageMinis (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow everyone has such nice horses---I love the dun factor too-grullas my favorite, but close 2nd red dun. Just don't see enough of them out there.

NMMack-thanks, Vegas from Dusty Lane certainly has great dun factor and passes it on-as we can see in your horses and mine!

My computer wiped out the picture of Sam Hill Shadow Bucks Q-I didn't get to see it---bummer


----------



## love_casper (Jun 15, 2007)

:saludando: :saludando: :saludando: HI JULIE!!!! :saludando: :saludando: :saludando:

my Ghost is a dun. i love the stripeys!!!!
















you can kinda see leg bars in the winter fuzz






...and here she is with the other girls, Princess and Sugar, thought you might like a group shot. they get along so well.



: (thought this was cute, they're kind of playing follow the leader here)









:



:


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 15, 2007)

Well...

Here's my boy, Teddy. He has a prominent dorsal stripe and lots of buckskin/dun in his pedigree. I believe he is either a red dun w/ flaxen mane and tail or a silver bay red dun (check out the darker legs). Eventually I'll get him tested:






Here's his dorsal strip before I clipped him:


----------

